# Massey ferguson TO-20



## mrfixitalex

I have a 1949 massy and it has a electrical problem. Is the tractor run off a positive ground or negative? If i use a 12 volt battery on the 6 volt tractor will it matter? And what would be the problem if I have power coming out of the coil but no spark?


----------



## Argee

I think you may have a Ferguson TO-20. The tractor is positive a ground. You can use a 12 volt battery.... but here's what could happen if you do...... a 12-volt battery will make it work faster until something shorts or burns out.

If you need lasting power for your 6 volt system, consider putting two 6-volt batteries in parallel to power it.

Power at the coil but no spark....collapsed coil.....bad wires....poor ground.


----------



## mrfixitalex

Should the coil or the distributor be grounded? And if so how should it be done?


----------



## Argee

Your coil should be grounded by the mounting strap that holds it in place. The ground I was referring to is your battery ground... Are the cables in good shape? Is there a clean connection where they're bolted to the frame and starter? Could be a bad coil or a condenser.


----------



## mrfixitalex

Yeah that's what I'm thinking that there is a bad ground or the coil is defective. I will start with that an get back with the news.


----------



## mrfixitalex

Okay quick question I got a new coil at tractor supply and its just a universal 6 volt one but how should it be hooked back up? There is 2 posts on top with a plus and a negative symbol. Where does the distributor wire go an the wire from the solenoid?


----------



## Argee

Hot wire from your ignition switch that is energized when the ignition switch is turned to the on position attached to the - side of coil. The wire from the positive side of coil to the condenser in the distributor.


----------



## Argee

Did you get it going?


----------



## mrfixitalex

Not yet I am in the process of getting a tune up kit but I've been overwhelmed with work lately so hopefully ill have time to order the parts in the coming week.


----------



## mrfixitalex

Okay so I got the new points an condenser and I believe I installed them correctly but still no spark. Should the condenser or the points be insulated by the rubber pieces?


----------



## Argee

I'm not sure I understand what rubber pieces you're referring to. Is there any arcing when the points open? The points themselves should be grounded thru the mounting plate in the distributor. The condensor, where the wire lead is attached should be insulated.


----------



## mrfixitalex

I believe that's what I did but the points aren't arcing here's some pics because I have no way to better explain it....


----------



## Argee

In reviewing the pictures I'm going to assume the black wire is coming from a source of battery (-) through the ignition switch and is attached to the (-) terminal on the coil...... the red blue wire goes from the (+) side of the coil to the isolation terminal on the distributor. I'm also going to assume that the battery (+) is properly grounded to the chassis and that ground is also present on the engine block. With all those conditions met you should observe a spark when the points are opened.

I think that the rubber piece you are referring to is the insulating grommet on the isolation terminal of the distributor housing.....that keeps the wire from gounding back to battery prematurely.


----------



## mrfixitalex

I have a feeling that one of those rubber insulators in the distributor is in the wrong place and grounding the spark out. Ill keep tinkering with it to see if I can get it right. And everything is hooked up correct like you stated above.


----------

